# Premium Channel Premieres: August 2010



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

*bdowell* will be around soon to clean this up and expand this further, but just wanted to get this out there since some info is already available for August.

SHO:

8/7: Extreme Movie
8/14: Inglourious Basterds

Also New York, I Love You on 8/13, and the premiere of a new series The Big C on 8/16.

STZ:

8/7: Planet 51
8/14: Old Dogs
8/28: The Men Who Stare at Goats

Nothing yet for HBO or MAX.


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

Thanks much Pablo

As noted in pm, my kids and I are on vacation so access here is somewhat spotty currently, not to mention the fun of trying to access HBO's website/schedule and the other programmers as well via iDevices . I should be back online mid month after getting back home and catching up on personal matters there, meanwhile thanks big time for getting a good start on things.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Are we looking to include EPIX in these threads as well?


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

Sure, why not. I don't have that channel, as it's not available, but it does premiere many new movies.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Dario33 said:


> Are we looking to include EPIX in these threads as well?


I'm trying but there is no simple way because they don't have any monthly announcement or schedule I can find. I try to update one post in the current month's thread such as this one in July (there's also my first one in June):


phrelin said:


> For those of us with EpixHD and EpixHD2 in our Dish Network Platinum package, it is a pain to figure out what might be a premier but it is obvious they will have them. From their web site:So what follows is a list of those movies with a 2009 release year when I first see them in the listings with links to the IMDb page for the movie. So here's what I have found new for July (times are *Pacific Time*):
> 
> The Marc Pease Experience Sunday, July 4, 2010 6:30 PM EpixHD
> Shrink Tuesday, July 6, 2010 7:00 PM Epix HD


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

Dario33 said:


> Are we looking to include EPIX in these threads as well?





pablo said:


> Sure, why not. I don't have that channel, as it's not available, but it does premiere many new movies.





phrelin said:


> I'm trying but there is no simple way because they don't have any monthly announcement or schedule I can find. I try to update one post in the current month's thread such as this one in July (there's also my first one in June):


Good to see that this was answered here (as I pop in for a short visit to these forums from my vacation travels...)

I was going to give the courtroom comment: Asked and Answered in previous threads....

Seriously, as phrelin noted and as been noted by myself and others in prior threads if the info can be found then I'm glad to include it as others (Pablo, phrelin and others) also are, but Epix does not make their schedule info regarding premieres all that easy to find, though the same can currently be said about HBO and that frackin' flash based schedule of theirs 

If you all have interest in this sort of info PLEASE write the networks/channels via the comments links and such and tell them what you want and why and hopefully with enough comments they will wake up and see the light.


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

Wheee! Back to put up a formatted copy with as much detail as I can for now.

With big thanks to Pablo for the research on this info...

August premieres:

*Starz* Highlights:
The continuation of the new Starz series: *The Pillars of the Earth* on Fridays at 10:00 p.m. along with Starz Saturday Premieres: *Planet 51*, *Old Dogs*, and *The Men Who Stare at Goats*.

8/7 - *Planet 51* (Dwayne Johnson, Jessica Biel and Justin Long)
8/14 - *Old Dogs* (John Travolta, Robin Williams, and Kelly Preston)
8/28 - *The Men Who Stare at Goats* (George Clooney, Ewan McGregor, and Kevin Spacey)

_Planet 51_ is another Blu-ray purchase that I made and have not yet watched. Eventually I will catch it.
_Old Dogs_ is something that you couldn't pay me enough money to watch after watching another similar Travolta vehicle (I've blanked the name of that film from my memory and really don't want to remember what it was. Sorry, but this one gets a pass from me.
_The Men Who Stare at Goats_ was interesting, but may bore many viewers. Lots of nods to Star Wars and supposedly far more true than we would ever really want to realize. Worth catching, but I wouldn't go out of my way much to see it.

*Encore* Highlights:

*Bond Unbound* - Triple headers of Bond during the weekend of August 6th, starting Friday at 7:00 p.m.
*Spotlight on Samuel L. Jackson* - Seven-film marathon beginning Thursday, August 5th to compliment his new theatrical film _The Other Guys_ which premieres on August 6th (in theatres)

*HBO*
Touted via HBO's July downloadable guide: *Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen* and *Nigh at the Museum: Battle of the Smithsonian* along with the season series: *Hard Knocks: Training Camp with...* featuring the *New York Jets* this season, airing Wednesdays at 10 p.m. (east).

8/7 - *Night at the Museum* (Ben Stiller, Amy Adams, Owen Wilson, Hank Azaria, Robin Williams, Christopher Guest, Ricky Gervais, Bill Hader, Steve Coogan)
8/7 - *HBO Boxing After Dark* (Alexander vs. Kotelnik, Cloud vs. Johnson) 10 p.m.
8/14 - *Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen* (Shia LaBeouf)
8/21 - *The Informant!* (Matt Damon)
8/28 - *The Time Traveler's Wife* (Rachel McAdams, Eric Bana, Arliss Howard, Ron Livingston)

Comments on premiering films TBA

*Cinemax*
Touted via July downloadable guide: *Whip It* and *Post Grad*.

8/7 - *The Box* (Cameron Diaz, James Marsden, Frank Langella)
8/14 - *The Hangover* (Bradley Cooper, Ed Helms, Zach Galifianakis, Justin Bartha, Heather Graham, Jeffrey Tambor, Ken Jeong, Rachel Harris, Mike Tyson, Sasha Barrese, Mike Epps)
8/21 - *Whip It* (Ellen Page, Marcia Gay Harden, Kristen Wiig, Drew Barrymore, Juliette Lewis, Jimmy Fallon, Alia Shawkat, Eve, Zoe Bell, Ari Graynor)
8/28 - *Post Grad* (Alexis Bledel, Zach Gilford, Michael Keaton, Carol Burnett, Rodrigo Santoro, Vanessa Branch, Bobby Coleman, Mary Anne McGarry, Angel Oquendo, Jane Lynch)

Comments on premiering films TBA

*Showtime*
Thanks to research by Pablo, the following are noted as highlights for Showtime in August 2010: *New York, I Love You*, *Extreme Movie*, *Inglourious Basterds* and *NEW* series: *The Big C* which premieres on 8/16

8/7 - *Extreme Movie* (Michael Cera, Ryan Pinkston, Jamie Kennedy, Frankie Muniz, Matthew Lillard)
8/13 - *New York, I Love You* (Bradley Cooper, Hayden Christensen, Andy Garcia, Rachel Bilson, Natalie Portman, Irrfan Khan, Emilie Ohana, Orlando Bloom, Christina Ricci, Maggie Q, Ethan Hawke, Anton Yelchin, James Caan, Shia LaBeouf, John Hurt, Julie Christie, Drea De Matteo, Olivia Thirlby, Ugur Yucel, Taylor Geare, Carlos Acostia, Shu Qi, Chris Cooper, Robin Wright Penn, Eli Wallach, Cloris Leachman)
8/14 - *Inglourious Basterds* (Brad Pitt, Christoph Waltz, Eli Roth, Michael Fassbender, Melanie Laurent)
8/16 - NEW series premiere: *The Big C* (Laura Linney, Oliver Platt, Gabourey Sidibe) - created and written by Darlene Hunt

More details on new series: _The Big C_ (from here): ... Linney plays a reserved suburban wife and mother whose recent cancer diagnosis forces her to shake up her life and find hope, humor and the light side of a dark situation, while managing her immature but well-meaning husband, played by Oliver Platt. ... 13 episodes, following Weeds {on the schedule}

*The Movie Channel*
It looks like The Movie Channel will be continuing their *Splatterday* on Saturdays line-up of horror themed films (double feature of horror themed movies on Saturday nites actually) for June.
(If you aren't a horror fan then it seems that The Movie Channel is going to have slim pickin's for you )

---

Thanks again Pablo, Phrelin and others for helping to get this info together!


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

Updated with information on HBO's offering for 8/28.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up guys


----------



## seanbr (Aug 24, 2010)

this can be removed


----------

